# Has Anyone Cnc A Pm 932?



## slingshot (Dec 27, 2015)

Hello guys I was wondering if anyone on here or any one you know has cnced a PM932?I was wondering if it was possible


----------



## AirWolf (Dec 27, 2015)

Haven't heard of anyone doing so yet... and your question reminded me of a couple of quotes on the wall of an automotive speed shop years ago...

"Speed Costs Money.... How Fast Do You Want To Go?"

"With enough time & money almost all things mechanical are possible"


----------



## TomS (Dec 27, 2015)

I've done it.  What do you want to know?

Tom S.


----------



## slingshot (Dec 30, 2015)

I was just wondering with the top speed of the spindle being 1970 how good it would be.I am also guessing the z feed motor would need changing or is it a way to speed it up?


----------



## TomS (Dec 30, 2015)

slingshot said:


> I was just wondering with the top speed of the spindle being 1970 how good it would be.I am also guessing the z feed motor would need changing or is it a way to speed it up?



If you are running larger end mills, e.g. 5/8" and larger, 1970 max rpm is acceptable.  You can still use smaller cutters but the feed rates will be on the slow side.  I added a high speed auxiliary spindle so I can run small cutters at the recommended speeds and feeds.  It's a wonderful sight to see a 1/4" carbide end mill running at 17000 rpm and 65 IPM.  Cost for the aux. spindle was about $350.

The Z axis motor needs to be replaced if you are going to convert this axis to CNC.  If you are doing a two axis conversion then you can leave it in place. 

Hope this answers your questions.

Tom S.


----------



## gwk (Dec 31, 2015)

have any pics of the high speed auxilary spindle mounted to the milling head? what size steppers did you put on the axis's?


----------



## TomS (Dec 31, 2015)

gwk said:


> have any pics of the high speed auxilary spindle mounted to the milling head? what size steppers did you put on the axis's?



Here's my aux. spindle.






Here's a closeup of the mounting bracket.





And here's a shot of a 1/2" carbide end mill at 13000 rpm taking a 1/16" deep by 1/16" wide cut at 65 IPM.  





My X and Y axis motors are 1600 oz-in and the Z axis is 4200 oz-in.  I wanted direct drive and enough torque so I wouldn't lose steps under heavy load conditions.  So far so good.  

You can read my build thread, Taking the CNC Plunge, on this forum.  Jumps4 and jbolt have their builds on the CNC in the Home Shop forum under in the Machine Build Logs section.  My conversion is very similar to jumps4.

Tom S.


----------



## jbolt (Jan 5, 2016)

slingshot said:


> Hello guys I was wondering if anyone on here or any one you know has cnced a PM932?I was wondering if it was possible



I have also converted a PM932 to CNC. See my build log at http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/pm932-cnc-build.21442/

I ended up removing the gears in the head and switching to a VFD and belt drive to get 6k on the spindle with upgraded AC bearings.

Jay


----------

